# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  حمل افضل مجموعة برامج اسلامية

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  البرنامج الاول برنامج القرآن الكريم بأكثر من لغة الفرنسية والألمانية والإسبانية والماليزية والأندونيسية واليابانية ووالتركية
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] برنامج  القرآن الكريم بأكثر من لغة الفرنسية، الألمانية، الإسبانية، الماليزية،  الأندونيسية، اليابانية، والتركية برنامج hgQuran Viewer 2.913 برنامج  ممتاز جداً، يعرض القرآن الكريم بعدة لغات ويحتوي على قاموس مصطلحات يحتوي  على أكثر من 500 مصطلح وبإمكانك تحميل اللغات التالية وتنصيبها من موقع  البرنامج مباشرة: الفرنسية، الألمانية، الإسبانية، الماليزية، الأندونيسية،  اليابانية، والتركية   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*       
........................................... البرنامج الثانى  برنامج الدعاء المستجاب
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  برنامج  يحوي العديد من الأدعية اليومية المأثورة عن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه  وسلم البرنامج سهل الاستعمال وبسيط اذا لم يعمل الرابط اضغط على صفحته وسوف  تجد نسخة جديدة   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*         ........................................... البرنامج الثالث موسوعه الحديث الشريف
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  برنامج  موسوعه الحديث الشريف البخارى ومسلم تصفح شرح بحث طباعه نزل الملف وفك  الضغط ونفذ الامر ست أب نسخه كامله. وتعمل على جميع انظمة وندوز*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*          ........................................... البرنامج الرابع برنامج القرآن الكريم مع الترجمة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  برنامج  يعرض للقرآن الكريم مشكولًا كاملًا بنفس ترتيب صفحات المصحف، ويشتمل على  قسم خاص بالتعريف بسور القرآن وسبب تسميتها وأسباب نزولها وتعريف مختصر  بمواضيع السورة كما يعرض البرنامج إضافة إلى النص القرآني ترجمة لمعاني  الآيات إلى ستة لغات، هي:  الإنجليزيةوالفرنسيةوالألمانيةوالأسبانيةوالإندونيسيةوالروسية *ويشمل البرنامج تلاوة صوتية بأصوات القراء:*  أحمد العجميعلي الحذيفي *والبرنامج مزود بإمكانية البحث بطريقتين:*  البحث النصيوالبحث الموضوعي  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*          ........................................... البرنامج الخامس برنامج خواطر الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  برنامج  خواطر وتفسير الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي يجعل الوصول و الإستماع إلى تفسير  آية أو سورة معينة من القرآن أكثر سهولة البرنامج مُعّد لتشغيل جميع حلقات  برنامج خواطر الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي المُتاحة حالياً.يمكن  للبرنامج أن يعمل بدون تحميل للملفات الصوتية على القرص الصلب لجهازك و  لكن يجب في هذه الحالة أن تكون متصلا بشبكة الانترنت كذلك يمكن تشغيل  البرنامج دون الحاجة للإتصال بالشبكة و لكن يجب تنزيل الملفات الصوتية و  حفظها على القرص الصلب. لمزيد من التفاصيل إقرأ إرشادات الإستخدام الموجودة  بالبرنامج لتشغيل البرنامج.  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*         ........................................... البرنامج السادس برنامج الجامع لمؤلفات الشيخ الألباني
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] برنامج  يشتمل على مؤلفات الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني، وهو من أكبر البرامج  الإلكترونية التي عنيت بجمع كتب وتراث الشيخ الألباني، ويضم ترجمة للشيخ  ومجموعة من كتبه ومقالاته وأشرطته المفرغة، ويتيح البرنامج تصفح الكتب  إضافة إلى خواص النسخ والبحث والطباعة.الإصدار الثاني.*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*        ........................................... البرنامج السابع برنامج أذكار المسلم
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] برنامج  اذكار صغير وبسيط فبه الاذكار التي يحتاجها المسلم في كل يوم وليلة يبدأ  البرنامج باذكار النوم والاستيقاظ مرورا باذكار الوضوء والصلاة انتهاءا  بكفارة المجلس وعند الضغط على الذكر يظهر الذكر في الجهة اليسرى ويظهر ايضا  صفة الدعاء او الذكر او اجرهوايضا  كلما ضغطت على ذكر معين يظهر زر مكتوب عليه مصدر الذكر او الدعاء عند  الضغط عليه يذهب بنا الى صفحة بها الاحاديث الذي ورد بها الذكر او الدعاء  هذا شرحبرنامج اذكار رياض الجنة اول برنامج من انتاج شبكة رياض الجنة من المدينة المنورة بالاشتراك مع رابطة الجرافيك الدعوي*ملحوظة هامة جدا :*يحتاج البرنامج الى ان يكون متوفر في نظامكم برنامج Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 او احدث ويمكنكم تحميلهالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*        ........................................... البرنامج الثامن برنامج الراديو لاستماع الى 10 اذعات للقران الكريم
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] برنامج الراديو لاستماع الى 10 اذعات للقران الكريم و الاذاعات كما في الصورة برنامج سهل وبسيط *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*         ...........................................  البرنامج التاسع برنامج المصحف المعلم للأطفال
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  حمل  برنامج المصحف المعلم للأطفال الذى تحتوي الاسطوانه علي الكتير من الاشياء  المفيدة للاطفال مثال تعليم الصلاة بالصوت والصورة وايضا تعليم الوضوء  والكثر والكثر يمكنك اكتشفها بنفسك*خواص البرنامج*   المصحف المعلم المسابقات اسلاميه رائعه لعبة البازل و هي تركيب الصور لتعليم الوضوء بالصوت والصور تعليم الصلاة بالصوت و الصورة تعليم الدروس بالصوت والصورة قصص إسلامية للأطفال بالصوت والصورة شرح اركان الاسلام و الكثير داخل الاسطوانه اكتشفها بنفسك*لتحميل برنامج المصحف المعلم للأطفال مقسم على ثلاث روابط*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*         ...........................................   البرنامج العاشر برنامج حقيبة المسلم
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] هذا  البرنامج يجعل الانترنت لك بمثابه هارد إسلامي ما عليك إلا أن تفتح  البرنامج وتختار القسم الذي تريده ثم تختار بمنتهى السهولة المادة التي  تريد تشغيلها لتقوم بتشغيلها مباشرة من الانترنت       *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   ...........................................  البرنامج 11 برنامج المصحف الالكترونى للكمبيوتر صوت وصورة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  برنامج المصحف الشريف للتحميل بالصوت و الصورة , بأشهر القراء , استماع وقراءة وتعلم واحفظ القرآن الكريم مرتل ومجودمصحف  الكمبيوتر الذى يعتبر افضل برنامج اراه حتى الان وذلك لما يحمله من مميزات  كثيره ورائعه من اهمها عرض المصحف فى شكل صوت وصوره معاتحميل برنامج القران الكريم للكمبيوتر صوت وصورة *مميزات الموسوعه القرآنيه لمشاهير القراء :*
1- صور المصحف بالرسم العثماني مع عرض لأحكام التلاوة بالترميز اللوني.
2- توفر 5 تلاوات للقرآن الكريم كاملة، بصوت أشهر القراء في العالم العربي.
3- تشتغل التلاوة بمجرد الضغط على اى آيه وليس يجب من بدايه السوره.
4- توفر 5 من اشهر معاجم اللغة العربية يزيد عدد مدخلاتها الرئيسية عن 22  ألف مدخل، مع إمكانية البحث في قائمة المدخلات وفي محتوى المعاجم.
5- توفر نماذج صوتية لمشاهير القراء.
6- توفر مجموعة من أدعية ختام القرآن الكريم.
7- توفر نموذج للقراءات السبع، برواياتها الأربعة عشر لسورة قرآنية قصيرة كاملة.
8- البحث من خلال كلمة أو مجموعة كلمات أو مجموعة أحرف
9- البحث الموضوعي من خلال قائمة تزيد عن 2000 مدخل.
10- سهولة الانتقال إلى سورة أو آية أو صفحة أو جزء أو حزب أو آيات السجدات.
11- توفر مجموعة من أشهر كتب علوم القرآن.
12- توفر مجموعة من أشهر الفتاوى لأشهر العلماء المتعلقة بالقرآن الكريم وعلومه.
13- توفر أحكام التلاوة بطريقة سلسلة وسهلة.
14- توفر معلومات عن كل سور القرآن الكريم، وأشهر الشخصيات القرآنية.
15- توفر إمكانية التحفيظ وذلك بسهوله تكرار الايات.
16- عرض التفسير بجوار صفحة المصحف، والتنقل في التفسير تلقائياً مع تتابع التلاوة.
17- إمكانية الاستماع للتلاوة من خلال شاشة البحث.
18- توفر الكثير من مفاتيح الاختصار للبرنامج، فمثلاً يمكنك بدء التلاوة  بالضغط على مفتاح الإدخال، وتبديل الشيخ القارئ بمفتاح المسطرة … الخ.
19- إمكانيات للنسخ والطباعة لكل محتويات الموسوعة.
20- عرض معلومات عن المصحف المستخدم وطريقة الترميز اللوني لأحكام التلاوة.
21- عرض أكثر من 500 صورة فوتوغرافية لمناظر من الطبيعة ذات جودة عالية مع  التلاوة، يمكنها تغطية الشاشة كلها أو جزء منها، يتم عرضها بتأثيرات مختلفة  خلابة.
22- عرض نص الآية ورقمها واسم السورة أثناء عرض الصور الطبيعية.
23- عرض مؤشر لتقدم التلاوة بالزمن والرسم.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 24- إمكانية تظليل الآية كلها أو رؤوس الآيات فقط.
25- البدء بتلاوة الآية بمجرد النقر عليها بزر الفأرة الأيسر أو تظليلها فقط عند النقر عليها بزر الفأرة الأيمن.
26- إمكانية ترتيب قائمة الآيات أبجدياً أو بترتيب المصحف الشريف. لتحميل برنامج المصحف الالكترونى للكمبيوتر صوت وصورة عبر اى الروابط الاتىه *mediafire* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mostafa010

ggggggggggggggg

----------


## عبدالقادراغا

مشاءالله

----------

